# Missing Menstrual Cycle: anyone else?



## angmarie001 (Jan 17, 2018)

I had a total thyroidectomy and haven't had my cycle in a few years. Has anyone else experienced an off period cycle after total thyroidectomy surgery?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could I ask your age? Also, can you clarify, did your period stop after your thyroidectomy?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I missed two or three after surgery but I was exceptionally hypo. What do your labs look like?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I went into perimenopause super periods post TT at age 40. My mother was early - like 42 so I figured it was not TT related.

I was also hypo post op for several years figuring all this out.

What are your most recent lab results with ranges?


----------

